# When you first...



## Hotbump

Joined bnb were you scared of any of the members?lol. I was intimidated by rubixcyoob but not no more she is really nice . :flower: oh and aob too i felt really immature next to her. But all ladies here are lovely. Anyone else? Or am i just a big scarycat baby? :rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:rofl: aob

no I wasn't really :) I met sooo many amazing people on her tho.


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Little ole me? I don't bite :flower: :D

I wasn't intimidted as such but when I was in a thread and people like you Rome, or Ellie, Anna, Sasha etc. were posting I'd feel weird posting as if I were intruding because you were all so close lol.


----------



## casann

rubixcyoob. said:


> Little ole me? I don't bite :flower: :D
> 
> I wasn't intimidted as such but when I was in a thread and people like you Rome, or Ellie, Anna, Sasha etc. were posting I'd feel weird posting as if I were intruding because you were all so close lol.

Same lol but then again i still do feel like that lol . I;m a bit of an outsider


----------



## samface182

yeah i felt like that when i first joined. but the more i posted, the more i felt comfortable with people. now i actually talk to the people who i felt uncomfortable with! :lol:


----------



## Ezza

I do feel a bit like that, you girls all tend to know eachother im a bit of a mouse in a cat basket hehe x


----------



## MissCherry15

i feel out of place alot. i only know 2 people on this site. most people never comment ever again on any thread i ever write on. or on threads i start. It scares me as i dont know why. i feel rather unwanted. :/


----------



## Ezza

MissCherry15 said:


> i feel out of place alot. i only know 2 people on this site. most people never comment ever again on any thread i ever write on. or on threads i start. It scares me as i dont know why. i feel rather unwanted. :/

snap x


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

casann said:


> rubixcyoob. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little ole me? I don't bite :flower: :D
> 
> I wasn't intimidted as such but when I was in a thread and people like you Rome, or Ellie, Anna, Sasha etc. were posting I'd feel weird posting as if I were intruding because you were all so close lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Same lol but then again i still do feel like that lol . I;m a bit of an outsiderClick to expand...

me too. Kristina and Sarah too! you guys all intimidated me. ive never been one to really get in on conversations much.


----------



## BrEeZeY

rubixcyoob. said:


> Little ole me? I don't bite :flower: :D
> 
> I wasn't intimidted as such but when I was in a thread and people like you Rome, or Ellie, Anna, Sasha etc. were posting I'd feel weird posting as if I were intruding because you were all so close lol.

SAME HERE!!! lol :blush:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

me toooo!!  hehe.. 
i haven't been on in so long, i don't think anyone remembers mee!!
xxxx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I remember you alex! :D


----------



## sarah0108

Kailynnsmommy said:


> casann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rubixcyoob. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little ole me? I don't bite :flower: :D
> 
> I wasn't intimidted as such but when I was in a thread and people like you Rome, or Ellie, Anna, Sasha etc. were posting I'd feel weird posting as if I were intruding because you were all so close lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Same lol but then again i still do feel like that lol . I;m a bit of an outsiderClick to expand...
> 
> me too. Kristina and Sarah too! you guys all intimidated me. ive never been one to really get in on conversations much.Click to expand...

me?! :haha:

im not scary :kiss: but i dont remember feeling intimidated as such, a lot of you werent around when i joined. I remember princess_vix :thumbup: we were due around the same time and i remember secretly stalker her (sorry vicky :lol:) because we were the same age too! x


----------



## flutterbywing

You are scary Sarah, scary psycho stalker, lol, wasn't really imdimidated, but felt like an intruder around kris and Anna.


----------



## vhal_x

I still feel kinda weird posting in big threads because everyone seems to really know each other and get along so well and I feel like I'm trying to butt in lol :haha: xx


----------



## Neferet

I've never really felt intimidated lol, but i've always felt like an outsider! Despite being a bit of a loner on here, I really do live this place! :)


----------



## Jellyt

Yeah I felt a bit like that because I thought people would just think i'm butting in but everyone is lovely :)


----------



## jenny_wren

sarah's horrible really :argh:

:rofl:​


----------



## Callie-xoxox

aob HAHAHAH soo funny.

And I was not really scary but I felt weird going into threads that all the "normal" girls were talking in I felt like they would get mad for butting in
But not anymore.


----------



## annawrigley

:rofl: I feel like a big meanie now!! And yeah Jenny, that sarahs a bitch :roll: I think everyone feels intimidated when they first start, I was by Jenny, kris, Heather, can't remember the others, but not in a bad way! Just they all seemed "well known" :lol: I had nothing better to do when I was pregnant than sit on here all day which is how I think i got to know alot of people! :D
And I don't see anyone who has posted on this thread as an 'outsider' at all! Xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

flutterbywing said:


> You are scary Sarah, scary psycho stalker, lol, wasn't really imdimidated, but felt like an intruder around kris and Anna.




jenny_wren said:


> sarah's horrible really :argh:
> 
> :rofl:​

:haha::haha::haha::haha:



annawrigley said:


> :rofl:* I feel like a big meanie now!!* And yeah Jenny, that sarahs a bitch :roll: I think everyone feels intimidated when they first start, I was by Jenny, kris, Heather, can't remember the others, but not in a bad way! Just they all seemed "well known" :lol:* I had nothing better to do when I was pregnant than sit on here all day which is how I think i got to know alot of people! *
> *And I don't see anyone who has posted on this thread as an 'outsider' at all! *Xxx

lol me too


----------



## JoJo16

this thread made me laugh lol. in a good way :) rome, anna and sarah scare me :haha:


----------



## Hotbump

@ quintins mommy when i first posted in the teen parenting i wanted to erase the thread. I was so scared of you coming in and telling me to stop being a big baby and to quit complaining.lol. But youre nice. :flower: It seems like everyone knows each others name. I want ppl to know my name too! Lol. Hi everyone my name is Cindy. :)


----------



## JoJo16

hiii cindy! im sophie :happydance: x


----------



## Hotbump

I love youre name if jr was a girl his name would ofbeen sophia...sophie as his nickname.lol.


----------



## Hotbump

Btw youre daughter is gorgeous. I wish i had my computer back so i could change my avatar to a pix of my two babies. But im stuck with my phone that takes ages to download a page.


----------



## leoniebabey

yepp, at 1st everyone had like pretty pictures and i didnt have a clue i was like oh, 'no1s gunna wanna talk to the girl without a picture' 'rofl' but i feel comfortable talking to anyone now.


----------



## ~RedLily~

Same people everyone else has mentioned I thought were the popular ones. Don't think I've ever really fitted in but I do feel comfortable chatting here now and don't find anyone THAT scary :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

everyone thinks im scary :cry:


----------



## Hotbump

I dont think youre scary. :hugs: well not anymore. Lol. :flower:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Leonie, i remember you without a picture haha!!.. :) 
anddd amy i remember you too.. haha!

oww i didn't think you were a meanie, i just felt like "the new uncool girl" haha.. 
plus you lot were all like 20 - 40 weeks pregnant or with babies, and i was only like 16 weeks haha!! 
xxxx


----------



## Neferet

haha with the name thing, I don't know most peoples real names... and I'm pretty sure most people don't know mine lol! I'm Charli by the way... hoobledoop everyone! XD


----------



## lucy_x

:( i still feel, well not scared, but unwanted :( lol it sounds rediculous,
Iv been on B&B a year now, I come on everyday and still my post count is only in the 500 range... I just feel like theres no point posting cause no1 cares anyway lol (god i sound so childish)


----------



## ~RedLily~

lucy_x said:


> :( i still feel, well not scared, but unwanted :( lol it sounds rediculous,
> Iv been on B&B a year now, I come on everyday and still my post count is only in the 500 range... I just feel like theres no point posting cause no1 cares anyway lol (god i sound so childish)

That's kind of how I feel. We can be unwanted together :haha: (you're not unwanted really lol) x.


----------



## lily123

i felt intimidated by all of you :haha: Not in bad way though! i think i just felt like everyone seemed to be really close and i didn't want to intrude, i talk to some lovely girls on here now though :)
xxx


----------



## tasha41

Nah, been here longer than most of ya's :lol:


----------



## EmandBub

I say; you're *ALL* scary! x)
but this is coming from a girl whose not even in the parenting section yet ;)
x


----------



## amygwen

when i joined i was scared of rome (quintinsmommy) and annawrigley!
haha!! and there was someone else.. but i can't remember who she was :)


----------



## mommieoftwo

When I fist started I didnt want to post :)


----------



## Youngling

I think i was abit intimidated by annawrigley. Every1 knew who she was and I was one of the newbies.
I still feel abit intimidated by aob
xx


----------



## JoJo16

lucy_x said:


> :( i still feel, well not scared, but unwanted :( lol it sounds rediculous,
> Iv been on B&B a year now, I come on everyday and still my post count is only in the 500 range... I just feel like theres no point posting cause no1 cares anyway lol (god i sound so childish)

iv been here over a year and a half and my post count is lower than some people who joined last week lol.

cant believe everyone thought rome and anna were scary lmao:haha:. there lovely :D x


----------



## leoniebabey

EmandBub said:


> I say; you're *ALL* scary! x)
> but this is coming from a girl whose not even in the parenting section yet ;)
> x


hey, im not scary !
x


----------



## EmandBub

lol i was kidding loverly :hugs:

ETA: But I can see why people would think you girls are intimidating! 
it's not a bad thing ;)
it might be more that you seem so confident and sure of what you're doing
& to us girls who are still pregnant, you girls are like, goddesses! 
super mums are definitely intimidating IMO!
xxx


----------



## Mellie1988

Awwww I love AOB Ally :) <3 

When I first joined I felt intimidated by Ellie (trashit), Lovebunny (cant remember her name?), Sarah and Anna...soon got to know them all though and they are all lovely people, still never actually properly spoke to Lovebunny though? 

x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Ahhh, i remember all you girls talking lmao, mainy about food mind you, and i always used to just laugh, but feel rude to butt in haha.. 

i remember every single post i commented in, anna used to be like the next comment :haha: but i still think you're all lovely.. just get on well, and sometimes as a new person it can seem a bit like "will i fit in" sort of thinggg
xxxx


----------



## flutterbywing

Hi Charli and Cindy, I'm Hanna, and I'm also an intruder as I'm now 23, but I only like the teen sections, and I was a teen mummy once.

Mellie, I was also a little intimidated ( for lack of a better word) but Ellie and Jess


----------



## bbyno1

im just over talk a tive so i dont think i cared who i chatted to i just chatted away to everyone and anyone ahah x


----------



## Jomum2b-again

i felt intimidated and i've been here for a while now, i dont really know anybody so still feel like an ousider :blush: i havent been on here much as one of the girls on bnb (not the teen parenting forum) made fun of my babies names on another site and said that because i changed the spellings of their names, i'm a bad mum and its child cruelty/abuse and their names look like scrabble vomit :cry: sort of put me off posting for a while....i hope to get to know everyone here though, you all seem lovely :) i'm Jo by the way xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Jomum2b-again said:


> i felt intimidated and i've been here for a while now, i dont really know anybody so still feel like an ousider :blush: i havent been on here much as one of the girls on bnb (not the teen parenting forum) made fun of my babies names on another site and said that because i changed the spellings of their names, i'm a bad mum and its child cruelty/abuse and their names look like scrabble vomit :cry: sort of put me off posting for a while....i hope to get to know everyone here though, you all seem lovely :) i'm Jo by the way xx

Whaaat?! That's awful! :growlmad: I love your little ones names! They've got such unique spellings :flower:

And to the actual thread itself - I've felt intimidated by most :haha: Though surprisingly not the ones that most people have singled out!! Maybe because I joined at similar times to those though? 

xoxox


----------



## Jomum2b-again

xx~Lor~xx said:


> Jomum2b-again said:
> 
> 
> i felt intimidated and i've been here for a while now, i dont really know anybody so still feel like an ousider :blush: i havent been on here much as one of the girls on bnb (not the teen parenting forum) made fun of my babies names on another site and said that because i changed the spellings of their names, i'm a bad mum and its child cruelty/abuse and their names look like scrabble vomit :cry: sort of put me off posting for a while....i hope to get to know everyone here though, you all seem lovely :) i'm Jo by the way xx
> 
> Whaaat?! That's awful! :growlmad: I love your little ones names! They've got such unique spellings :flower:Click to expand...

i know i was so upset :cry: aww thankyou hun :hugs:, i know i love them too, but obviously other people dont....i dont expect people to like it, but to be that rude and to go and post it on a site called babies named a bad bad thing is just awful!! :nope: xx


----------



## Neferet

Jomum2b-again said:


> i felt intimidated and i've been here for a while now, i dont really know anybody so still feel like an ousider :blush: i havent been on here much as one of the girls on bnb (not the teen parenting forum) made fun of my babies names on another site and said that because i changed the spellings of their names, i'm a bad mum and its child cruelty/abuse and their names look like scrabble vomit :cry: sort of put me off posting for a while....i hope to get to know everyone here though, you all seem lovely :) i'm Jo by the way xx

That's absolutely horrible! I can't believe someone on here said that to you. You have every right to call your kids whatever you want. :hugs: People in the teen parenting section are all really lovely. =]


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: some people are just rude hun, your alowed to call your babies anything you want (well as long as its not rude haha)


----------



## sarah0108

flutterbywing said:


> You are scary Sarah, scary psycho stalker, lol, wasn't really imdimidated, but felt like an intruder around kris and Anna.

:happydance: woohoo stalker.. yes!!



jenny_wren said:


> sarah's horrible really :argh:
> 
> :rofl:​

:winkwink: indeed i am.. wont be saying that when i min 32m though will you jenny :smug:

:rofl:



annawrigley said:


> :rofl: I feel like a big meanie now!! And yeah Jenny, that sarahs a bitch :roll: I think everyone feels intimidated when they first start, I was by Jenny, kris, Heather, can't remember the others, but not in a bad way! Just they all seemed "well known" :lol: I had nothing better to do when I was pregnant than sit on here all day which is how I think i got to know alot of people! :D
> And I don't see anyone who has posted on this thread as an 'outsider' at all! Xxx

:shrug: its true.. i am :lol:



JoJo16 said:


> this thread made me laugh lol. in a good way :) rome, anna and sarah scare me :haha:

mwuahaha good ;) i think thats why you 'like' all my pics sophie :lol: incase i shout at you!



QuintinsMommy said:


> everyone thinks im scary :cry:

you are scary rome ;) like me. Us short people have to make ourselves heard!

:hugs:



Mellie1988 said:


> Awwww I love AOB Ally :) <3
> 
> When I first joined I felt intimidated by Ellie (trashit), Lovebunny (cant remember her name?), Sarah and Anna...soon got to know them all though and they are all lovely people, still never actually properly spoke to Lovebunny though?
> 
> 
> 
> x

:hugs: i am niccccccccceee :D

:rofl: thought i had better clarify to any new users that i am infact a rather nice person :smug: and nothing to be scared of.. 5ft3 teen mum of 2 :coffee: cant do much damage :lol:


oh you girls are so mean! :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:rofl:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Jomum2b-again said:


> i felt intimidated and i've been here for a while now, i dont really know anybody so still feel like an ousider :blush: i havent been on here much as one of the girls on bnb (not the teen parenting forum) made fun of my babies names on another site and said that because i changed the spellings of their names, i'm a bad mum and its child cruelty/abuse and their names look like scrabble vomit :cry: sort of put me off posting for a while....i hope to get to know everyone here though, you all seem lovely :) i'm Jo by the way xx

I think its cool that your kids names are spelt uniquely... I was just wondering, how do you pronounce them? xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

mummy2b17 said:


> Jomum2b-again said:
> 
> 
> i felt intimidated and i've been here for a while now, i dont really know anybody so still feel like an ousider :blush: i havent been on here much as one of the girls on bnb (not the teen parenting forum) made fun of my babies names on another site and said that because i changed the spellings of their names, i'm a bad mum and its child cruelty/abuse and their names look like scrabble vomit :cry: sort of put me off posting for a while....i hope to get to know everyone here though, you all seem lovely :) i'm Jo by the way xx
> 
> I think its cool that your kids names are spelt uniquely... I was just wondering, how do you pronounce them? xxClick to expand...

I think it's Isaac and Elsie? I like names spelt uniquely as well.


----------



## AriannasMama

I wasn't really intimidated by anyone, more so worried I would ask a stupid question or be ranting about something stupid and was afraid I would annoy people. I still worry about that sometimes, lol IDK why. :shrug:


----------



## annawrigley

i see my name alot :blush: loooooool
and yes alex i remember the huge threads about food!! hahaa strange pregnant craving monsters (probs with me being scary and mean in there!)
rome i used to think you were a bit 'short' (not in height :lol: although.. :rofl:) until i realised its just how you talk lol
i feel rude now. i dont mean it in a bad way xx


----------

